
How to engage candidates and recruit faster with Texting - prasadlingawar
https://blog.quodeit.com/most-powerful-way-to-increase-candidate-engagement-in-recruitment-ecd71de9019
======
fuzzcode
I would like all recruiters to take note. Don't text me or call me. 2/3 of you
are information collectors. If you have something reasonable, email it to me
and we can take it from there.

~~~
prasadlingawar
I can understand the hate for the call but why for text?

------
chrisbennet
OMG, no. Want me to blacklist your recruiting firm? Spam me on my phone. To be
fair, the article was from a company that does SMS, not a recruiter.

~~~
prasadlingawar
Yeah, it was by SMS company. However, I shared this article in the recruitment
groups and they pretty liked this.

